# Changing belt on Jet 1014



## TellicoTurning (Feb 9, 2007)

My 5 year old belt on my Jet Mini finally snapped today.. this was the original belt and the lathe was a hand-me-down from the son...so I don't think I have the manual, can't find it right now anyway.

Looking at the lathe, the process to put a new belt on looks pretty straight forward.. any advise to make it easier.

If there is a hard way to do it, I'll figure it out.


----------



## Russb (Feb 9, 2007)

Chuck, take a look at the link below to Amazon. Near the middle of the page they have a link to the manual that shows how to replace the belt. Hope this helps.....

http://www.amazon.com/708351B-JML-1014-Horsepower-Benchtop-Woodworking/dp/B000077CPM/sr=8-1/qid=1171062515/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-5863156-8423120?ie=UTF8&s=hi


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 9, 2007)

That's what I need. tks


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 9, 2007)

Going to Amazon.com is sort of the long way around.  Why not just go directly to the JET web site??

www.jettools.com

or directly to the manual

http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/partfiles/man_708351B.pdf


----------



## Russb (Feb 10, 2007)

I apologize........I needed the exercise.


----------



## Papabear (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't help but wonder how well a link belt would work?


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 10, 2007)

The JET mini does not use a V-belt so a link belt would not work.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2007)

I found that out today after driving 50 miles to WC in Knoxville, a clerk there said he had one that other people were buying and liked... After I got there I talked to David, the owner, he said the same thing.. I'll have to order a belt from JET.. So I'm out of business until I can call JET on Tuesday and get one...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh and after I posted last night, I took another look for the manual... it was just where it was supposed to be..


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Chuck:  I've got a link to a place where you can buy those belts off the Internet.  I'll bet they cost a lot less than what JET will charge and will probably be of higher quality.  And last time I tried to order something from JET, their shipping charges were ridiculous!!  

I'll look up that link and post it shortly.

Let us know what JET wants for the belt and the shipping.  I'm thinking about doing a bulk buy for that belt if there is enough interest.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 10, 2007)

As promised. Link to a site for purchase of the JET Mini belt:

Michigan Industrial Belting

Company name: Michigan Industrial Belting, Inc.
Phone number:1-800-778-1650

For any who might need the information, the belt is made in the USA by CARLISLE. (on a Chinese lathe[][]) Carlisle calls it a Poly-Rib and the number/size is 240J. There is also a "3303" on the belt. Not sure what that is....maybe a JET number??

I talked to these folks a year or so ago and as I recall, the belt was about 10 bucks and shipping on the order of $5. You have to call them to order. They do not have an online store.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 11, 2007)

Chuck:  Please let us know what JET wants for a new belt so I can determine if doing a bulk buy from an alternative source is worthwhile.  Thanks.


----------

